
A new battery could keep your phone charged for five days - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2228681-a-new-battery-could-keep-your-phone-charged-for-five-days/
======
vkoskiv
It won’t though, will it.

~~~
tinus_hn
Why would you want that, when instead you could have a phone that is mms
thinner? /s

